# Nerja from Sunday 7th June to 11th June Annual Long Term Let min 12 mths required



## Vista Nueva (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, New to the sight

I am moving to Nerja with my wife, 4 daughters and son so need somewhere with min 3 bedrooms and a pool long term in or around Nerja, preferably more secluded but within easy drive of the town and beaches.

Budget max 1100 Euros per month - anyone know anyone other than me going through agents charging a commission. I can pay upfront if done properly.

I am coming to Nerja on Sunday for 4 days - looking at schools etc. Children aged 8mths to 13yrs - which are the best local spanish schools that take english peeps?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

have a look at some of the threads and posts here, we have had some Nerja info posted recently, or maybe theres something on this 

Spain Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Jo xxxx


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

Vista Nueva said:


> Hi, New to the sight
> 
> I am moving to Nerja with my wife, 4 daughters and son so need somewhere with min 3 bedrooms and a pool long term in or around Nerja, preferably more secluded but within easy drive of the town and beaches.
> 
> ...


i know of a very large appartment in maro small spanish village very nice beach close to nerja its 450 a month 5 rooms plus lounge and kichen very large roof terrace no pool sorry message me if your intrested


----------



## adeyelle (Jan 1, 2009)

maro4me said:


> i know of a very large appartment in maro small spanish village very nice beach close to nerja its 450 a month 5 rooms plus lounge and kichen very large roof terrace no pool sorry message me if your intrested


Maybe take a look at this website  long term rentals nerja no commission to tenants.


----------

